# Форум 1С > Установка и администрирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  Нужна помощь по программе 1с, кто нибудь помогите

## qwwwer

установлена 1с 7.7 склад складской учет написана специально для Цветущих садов, торгуем цветы короче в теплице)) , суть вот в чем, при проведении поставки пишет: "сохранить документ" > да , "провести документ" > да,  "документ не проведен. закрыть документ" при этом *ошибка не формируется*, документ создан правильно что делать !!! помогите плиз.        мыло qwwwer@list.ru

----------


## alexversage

Запускать базу из конфигуратора в режиме отладки и при появлении ошибки смотреть откуда "ноги растут" у этой проблемы.

----------

